
Amazon could be working on in-home package deliveries - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/27/amazon-could-be-working-on-in-home-package-deliveries/
======
joezydeco
The garage door opener isn't a bad idea.

 _" There are clear limits to the potential reach of this tech, of course –
smart locks and garage doors are far from ubiquitous."_

But a lot of garage door openers support wireless keypads that can be bought
and connected post-market. No need to change the drive unit. Switching the
keypad out for a net-connected keypad? That's incredibly simple to do for most
homeowners.

